# 2015 Chorus vs Record vs Super Record



## fabriciom (Sep 29, 2008)

Any coments from the experts? Yes I've read the difference in materials and weight. But what is the group to get. For example the 2014 I've read of problems with the derailers and the chorus what the group to go with...


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

fabriciom said:


> For example the 2014 I've read of problems with the derailers and the chorus what the group to go with...


No idea what you are talking about.

If you want to play it safe, don't be an early adopter, wait a year. Chorus and Record are almost identical before 2015 and that hasn't changed to my knowledge. SR is for someone with money to burn.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

I don't recall any issues, a user on the forum claims to have had issues with SR and the RD as it is all carbon, claimed the items failed. Interestingly enough no one else was aware of this (not even a poster that works at a service center for Campy). Chorus is the the best bang for the buck if that is a concern.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

I have not read of any problems with derailleurs, 2014 or otherwise. And I've used them all, going back to '80's late C Record.

Shifters maybe, the 2009 Ultrashift, and the pre-2014 Powershift.

I'm waiting for availability of 2015 Chorus, which I expect will be the best value, as usual.


----------



## Pirx (Aug 9, 2009)

Same here. No issues ever for any of the three you mention. Even the 2009 shifters mentioned above, I am running these on my bike, and never had any problem, of any kind. Between the three, weight is pretty much the only relevant difference; you decide how much you want to spend on that.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

Never had any derailleur problems with 9, 10, or 11 speed Campagnolo. My bikes have Record cranks and shifters with Chorus everything else.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

I can only think of this:

Super Record 11 Rear Mech Failure - any others out there ? - Weight Weenies

My SR rear derailleur now has about 5000 miles on it, so far no problems, but after reading that thread I am more careful not to over tighten the mounting bolt.


----------



## bikesinmud (Jan 1, 2005)

Ok got my '15 SR installed and while reading the instructions they've stamped the ergo's, fd and rd with a letter 'A'. Only those components with a letter 'A' are compatible with each other. Which basically means that 2015 SR 11 shifters fd and rd are compatible with 2015 only and not mix/mach with '14 or earlier 11 speed. Not sure if the '15 record and chorus have the same demarcations, or if they can be mixed with other '15 parts. BTW, the SR is beautiful, and the shifting in the front is unlike any mechanical group I've had to date, including RED and DA. Glad to be riding campy again!!!


----------



## tka (Jun 11, 2014)

My '15 Chorus Ergos, FD & RD are all marked "A" as well. I have seen a '15 Record crankset (not mine, I'm using a '14 Record crankset) and the chain rings are also marked with an "A." 

I haven't gotten it all installed on a bike yet but I already have a minor issue the FD - the cable hits the lower pivot point on the derailleur. Not a huge issue but per the tech manual you are supposed to use washer FD-CE011 to "maintains the cable in the innermost position." I'm waiting for my favorite bike shop to get the washer in.


----------



## aa.mclaren (Jun 25, 2008)

I think all those groups represent the value you pay for them, but the biggest caveat will always be: "buy it if you can afford to replace it". Chorus front derailleurs with the metal outer plate, will always be that much more bashproof than the Rec and S Rec carbon plates. On the other hand, the Chorus brakes have been downgraded a bit for 2015 (equivalent to Athena now) and they never had the modulation of Record on up in the first place (ball bearings on the central pivots do make a difference). If I was going to lay out the big bucks for 2015 stuff already, I'd consider Chorus derailleurs, shifters, and cassette/chain (duh), but the step up to Record cranks (Ultra Smooth Bearings) and calipers would make for the performance upgrades that count. Happy with my 2011-2013 mix n match Campy kit for now though.

Unless I get more than one zero added to my net worth, I'd leave the Super Record to those with money to burn.


----------



## 1Butcher (Mar 15, 2011)

It sounds like you're saying 'money to burn' is a bad thing?


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

1Butcher said:


> It sounds like you're saying 'money to burn' is a bad thing?


It just sounded like he said that _he_ doesn't have money to burn. I didn't notice anything implied.


----------



## aa.mclaren (Jun 25, 2008)

1Butcher said:


> It sounds like you're saying 'money to burn' is a bad thing?


Burn em if you got em. Though I'd sooner help equip a few younger riders with some decent kit if I were to have such good fortune. cheers!


----------



## Bevo (Dec 26, 2012)

Not to derrail but curious if the rear Der will still work with the Shimano 11 speed cassette?
I have been using this with my 2014 Record no problem.

While I'm at it, anyone get a Shimano 30 or 32 to work?
My DA 9000 they said was a no go but got a 32 to work for a trip to Italy, be nice to get something bigger than 29 on the Campy group.


----------



## tka (Jun 11, 2014)

They didn't change the cassette for 2015 so it should still work with a Shimano 11 speed cassette.

Can't help on the the 30/32 question.


----------



## aa.mclaren (Jun 25, 2008)

The 2015 Campagnolo shifters/derailleurs have a different cable actuation ratio, but they will shift Shimano 11s cassettes within the appropriate range for the rear cage. Campy's new design will handle their 11-29 cassette, so at least a 12-30 should be do-able IMO. Beyond that a longer cage "triple" type derailleur might be necessary, but I wonder whether Campy will make one, given that their new crank design is not looking triple-compatible in any way whatsoever. IRD make Shimano-compatible 11s cassettes in 12-30 which I think should be possible, maybe "maybe" possible to get away with a 11-30 as well, but I'd have my doubts beyond that.
11-Speed Elite Cassette (Shimano-compatible) — Interloc Racing Design / IRD


----------



## Bevo (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks guys!

i think the combination of the 30 cassette, smaller pulley wheel and a 33 on the front will be the same as a 34/32 which worked in Italy.

There was a guy with a video running a 32 rear with no problem, maybe I should just change cassettes and try it, can't hurt...


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

Why? 34X29 is fine for anyone able-bodied, IMO.

Despite aving no cartilage in one ankle which limits my range of movement significantly, I have still been able to climb the Pordoi, Ghisallo & Bonnette on that gear. The only thing holding me back was the excess kilos I hadn't shifted in the preceding months!

As for the compatibility with a Shimano 11 cassette, it will be no different from 2014 and before. Campag's spacing has not changed for 2015.




Bevo said:


> Not to derrail but curious if the rear Der will still work with the Shimano 11 speed cassette?
> I have been using this with my 2014 Record no problem.
> 
> While I'm at it, anyone get a Shimano 30 or 32 to work?
> My DA 9000 they said was a no go but got a 32 to work for a trip to Italy, be nice to get something bigger than 29 on the Campy group.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Bevo said:


> Not to derrail but curious if the rear Der will still work with the Shimano 11 speed cassette?
> I have been using this with my 2014 Record no problem.
> 
> While I'm at it, anyone get a Shimano 30 or 32 to work?
> My DA 9000 they said was a no go but got a 32 to work for a trip to Italy, be nice to get something bigger than 29 on the Campy group.


Campy appear to be in the habit of listing the largest sprocket that will work, as being the biggest one they make available. Thus for 11-speed the spec is 29T (largest available), whereas for 10-speed (same RD geometry) it's 30T (largest available).

So I think that based on this, and my personal experience, a 30T is likely no problem. The "H" screw needs to be backed out for max clearance.

Since frame dimensions, and hangers can vary from brand to brand, whether or not a larger sprocket will work will depend on the "drop" dimension to the RD pivot. Campy have to be conservative in their specs because of this frame variability. Bottom line is try it and see.


----------



## Bevo (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks for the comments!

Climbing the Giau or Motarolo I loved the 34/32 even though I am not that heavy. I was in the 28 most of the time but bailed to the 32 more than a few times.

For me it's the option more than the need.
Thanks


----------



## Supercar (Apr 30, 2005)

I bought a frame last year with a Campagnolo press fit bottom bracket installed. I would like to install a 2015 Record or possibly Super Record groupset. Would there be a problem with this without replacing the press fit cups?

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

Supercar said:


> I bought a frame last year with a Campagnolo press fit bottom bracket installed.


PowerTorque? UltraTorque? OverTorque? Need more info than just "Campagnolo."


----------



## Supercar (Apr 30, 2005)

Campagnolo Ultra-Torque BB86 Adapter


----------

